# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ >  IP VALID چیست؟

## shima_85

IP VALID چیست؟چطوری ip valid داشته باشیم؟

----------


## sajad_3dmax

IP Valid آیپی ای هست که تو کل جهان شناخته شده ومخصوص خود شماست.مثل شماره تلفنتون. که این آیپی ها توسط یک سازمانی که اسمشو حفظ نکردم و متولی انجام اینکار هست برای شما ثبت میشه. از IP Unvalid هم معمولا واسه شبکه های محلی استفاده میکنن. هرچند توصیه میکنند که حتی آیپی شبکه های محلی ای که به اینترنت وصلن رو هم Valid انتخاب کنین. ولی خوب خرج داره که واسه همه کامپیوترها IP Valid بگیریم.
IP Unvalid مثل آیپی که ما برای اتصال Dial Up استفاده میکنیم. ما توسط این آیپی در واقع یک ارتباط Wan با ISP برقرار میکنیم و با IP Valid آی اس پی اینترنت کار میکنیم چون IPما در اینترنت قابل استفاده نیست و با استفاده از اون ISPفقط صفحه های درخواستی روتشخیص میده که واسه کدوم مشترکش بفرسته. در مورد ADSL هم داستان به همین منواله. 
یا علی(ع)

----------


## TheBest

سلام
البته توضيحات دوستمون كامل بود.
شما توسط IP Valid كه روي سيستمي ست شده باشه مي تونيد بعد از تنظيمات به اون سيستم ريموت هم بشيد. اين يكي از كاربردهاي اصلي IP Valid در شبكه هاست. معمولا كربراي خونگي از اين آي پي استفاده نمي كنن، چون اصولا لزومي به استفاده از اونا در مقابل هزينه اي كه مي پردازن ندارن. آخرين اطلاعي كه از قيمت اون دارم ماهي 10000 تومان هست كه حداقل هم براي 3 ماه بايد شارژ كنيد. يعني 30000 تومان!!! :گیج:

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

> که این آیپی ها توسط یک سازمانی که اسمشو حفظ نکردم و متولی انجام اینکار هست برای شما ثبت میشه.


IP valid از شرکت *ICANN* خریداری میشه.

----------


## shima_85

اگر Ip valid بگیریم ، چه تنظیماتی را باید روی کامپیوتر خودمون انجام بدیم؟

----------


## ironman

تنظیمات خاصی نیاز نیست
مثل IP معمولی هست فقط این نوع مجازه :بامزه:

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> IP VALID چیست؟


سلام.
من این سوال رو قبلا در این پست بطور کامل پاسخ داده ام...

موفق باشید.

----------

